# Kitten likes being static shocked...Is this normal??



## yo0123yo (Apr 2, 2013)

She is 8 months, Whenever she slides around when I am playing with her she ALWAYS keeps smelling the handles on the chair and anything when she's around anything that's metal. It seems like she actually enjoys that little static shock! she's always touching and smelling anything metal in hope of getting shocked and sometimes when she gets shocked she even tries to "catch" whatever is shocking her with her paw it's so cute lol. Is it dangerous at all?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't think it is dangerous. I think that is pretty cute. You should get a video of her. With me, I am usually that gets the static electricity build up and every once in a while one of the cats will get shocked by me. I don't do it on purpose, of course, and mine hate it. If yours enjoy it, I say let her do it!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

We have a skittish kitten at the shelter that I have been trying to befriend but every time I go near her I zap her. I try to ground myself but it just does not work and now as soon as she sees me her eyes crinkle shut and she crawls into herself like I'm going to hurt her. So sad. :|


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

That's actually kind of hilarious  Jasper doesn't react at all when I accidentally shock him. I think his prolific fluff must dissipate the static pretty well


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

That's pretty strange I think.....can't say I've ever had a cat or kitten that enjoy static shocks.....don't like them myself much.


----------

